# Glue-up - What sequence works best?



## fsutim (May 17, 2015)

I was curious if I was gluing a tabletop with four boards approximately 10 inches each which order should I glue the boards together for the best results. In the past I have glued board 1 and 2 together as well as board 3 and 4 together making two seperate boards. Once they are dry I combine the two together to make the table. Is this the best order or is there a better sequence? I appreciate any input!


----------



## saw4fun (Apr 4, 2009)

If they are perfectly flat I don't know that it would matter. I don't have a big jointer so I make my center panel 18" with rough cut then run through the planer after dry and then add the side pieces on. Don't know if this helps but it works for my set-up..


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.mikes-woodwork.com/Cauls.htm

If you have the clamps and cauls I'd make the whole thing at once.

HTH


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Maybe alternate grain?

Like /\/\


----------

